# Suse Linux Software Raid



## stoelele (8. Juli 2003)

Hi

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man Software Raid auf Suse Linux 8.1 Proffesionell verwirklichen kann oder mir n Link posten wo des Gut erklärt wird. Hab mich nämlich noch nicht so viel mit Raid beschäftigt. Und noch ne Frage: Wieviel Leistung bringt Software Raid gegenüber Hardware-Raid

Danke im voraus


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Juli 2003)

http://www.t-king.de/linux/raid1/software.html
http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO.html

Das sollte mal helfen.

Zum Thema habe ich einen interessanten Artikel in der ix gefunden:
http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/1999/04/112/

Ansonsten weis ich nur das bei einem Software-RAID die CPU die Rechenleistung übernimmt, bei einem (aktiven) Hardware-RAID der Controller dazu (sehr teuer für gute Systeme).
Eine (passives) Hardware-RAID-System schickt die Rechenoperationen auch wieder an die CPU.

RAID-Systeme lohnen sich meines Erachtens nach erst bei Systemen die richtig Performance benötigen (WWW, DBMS (Oracle, MySQL etc.), High-End-Stations).


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juli 2003)

@ stoelele 

zuerst mal willst Du das RAID zur Performance Steigerung oder für den ursprünglichen Verwendungszweck, der Verfügbarkeit

falls Du das RAID zur Performance Steigerung willst:

wenn Du den Software RAID mit IDE Platten realisierst, wird es nicht sehr Viel bringen, weil die Architektur dieser Schnittstelle dafür net wircklich was taugt.

machst Du hingegen mit nem SCSI Controller und möglichst vielen SCSI Platten nen Soft RAID, egal ob 0 oder 5, dann bringts nen gut merkbaren Power Schub.

bei mir lief mal ne Zeit lang zu Übungs und Testzwecken, ne SuSe 8.0
mit 5 Platten als RAID 5.

WOW hat das gerauscht im Karton.
das System war echt mordsmässig schnell

ne gute Erklärung wies geht, hats im Buch

Linux Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung von Addison Wesley

ist mein Favorit.
dieses Buch hat mir schon sehr viele Fragen beantwortet, nicht nur zum Thema RAID.

ISBN 3827318548


----------

